# Socially Awkward Misfit



## Complete Misfit (Aug 24, 2011)

I do a comic about having social anxiety / depression and being an introvert.

Here's an example:


























There's more on my site, at www.sociallyawkwardmisfit.com/

Hope you like it


----------

